# Worm gear angle plate: Anyone used one of these?



## chakotay (Sep 1, 2014)

There's been more than a few times while dreaming up projects that are WAY over my experience level that I couldn't figure out a way to make a beveled cut with my existing tooling (purely for example's sake: milling the grind of a pocket knife blade). It seems like this is what I need. Yes, it's cheap. But so far the cheap stuff has been working fine for me. Any thoughts/flames would be appreciated.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's a cheaper way  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16854


----------



## TomS (Sep 1, 2014)

chakotay said:


> There's been more than a few times while dreaming up projects that are WAY over my experience level that I couldn't figure out a way to make a beveled cut with my existing tooling (purely for example's sake: milling the grind of a pocket knife blade). It seems like this is what I need. Yes, it's cheap. But so far the cheap stuff has been working fine for me. Any thoughts/flames would be appreciated.



I have the 7 x 10 model.  It has worked well for me.  The only criticism I can offer is that the angle table height plus the height of your workpiece can get tall enough that rigidity becomes a problem.  I've worked around it by using HSS tool bits instead of carbide, taking light cuts, and slowing down the spindle speed.  I would buy one again.

Tom S


----------



## chakotay (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks TomS! That's just the type of review I was looking for!


----------



## Bishop (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the homemade plate is the way to go, if you read through the thread you'll see a heap of useful mods guys have done.


----------



## chakotay (Sep 2, 2014)

The homemade plate looks like a good idea and certainly within my capabilities. But I guess I'm just wanting something ready-made off-the-shelf.


----------



## fgduncan (Jun 9, 2015)

I had a mechanical, hand adjusted angle plate, but when I had enough money I bought a worm gear and just haven't gotten around to selling the hand adjustable unit. The worm gear is definitely the way to go and the only thing I would warn you about is not to forget to tighten the clamps before making a cut. Not only will it make a sloppy cut, but the teeth of the worm really aren't designed to take a lot of pressure. I would most definitely go for the worm gear!


----------

